# On-line Handles



## jppurchase (Dec 15, 2004)

This may seem like a strange question, but why do so many people use "handles" to identify themselves in plant related forums, rather than their real names? It just seems rather childish to me.

James Purchase
Toronto


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm sure that there are many reasons why people enjoy using handles online; for one, it's fun. Personally, I like my handle better than my 'real' name and prefer to be called PG than it. Real names are generally not chosen by the person him or herself, but handles are.


----------



## Grendel (Apr 11, 2005)

When becoming part of communities around the internet, you need to establish an identity - one easy way of doing that is using a handle. 

It can be funny or strange or unique, which makes it easy to remember. It can be an allusion to something else (i.e. characters from myth, film, literature, etc.) which gives other people some sort of instant association with the name. It can also free some people from their actual identities, which allows them to act (type?) in a more outgoing or social way than they would normally. And, like PG said, some people might just like the ability to choose their own name.

To each his own, I say.



G


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Grendel has alot of good points. I'll explain my "handle", it seems quite akward and childish as you say, but it's the handle i've been using for over 12 years. I guess I'm just not fond of change. I really don't think anyone will start using their full name because of security issues. It's simply too easy to take a name and your city, which alot of us share, and find where we live or our phone numbers. I'm not saying that there are people on APC that would do any harm with such information, but there are some people on the internet looking for exactly that.

Alot of people share you sediments though. Such as the owner of www.killies.com. He originally wanted everyone to use their name as their handle, but settled for people putting their name in their signature.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Back in the dark ages of the web, I opted for using my initials, and that identity stuck. Now I would not do so, for privacy and security reasons, and I applaud those who opted for aliases. Data mining is all too real.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

My handle is the sign on that I have to use for work. It is a lot easier to use (and remember) that one since I have to use it at work every day.


----------



## Buckeye_Robert (Mar 12, 2005)

It's the name of my company!


----------



## jppurchase (Dec 15, 2004)

SnyperP said:


> I really don't think anyone will start using their full name because of security issues. It's simply too easy to take a name and your city, which alot of us share, and find where we live or our phone numbers.


The security "issue" is one I had not considered, and its really a sad comment on the world in which we live. Its a pity that a hobby which brings so much joy to so many people and the ability and freedom to communicate with others in far off lands who share our passions gets twisted by such nefarious people.

James Purchase
Toronto


----------



## Samala (Jun 13, 2005)

As for security.. I think we Americans have been shoved into an unwanted state of paranoia over the last few years. But thats an entirely other conversation.  I dont think its really that big of a deal. Few of us are really worth all that effort. I know I'm not. 

Like RTR, I opted for mostly using my initials from first middle and last: Sa-Ma-La and, like Kim, I use the same handle on nearly all the forums online and for email and such. Actually, it came about with an email address at school. Easier to remember. 

Plus.. not all of us have such lovely names as you do James! My last name is a nightmare for everyone to pronounce.. Samala is succinct and fairly easy. 

>Sarah


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

*security*

I wouldn't want to have a long discussion about how to manage my fish while I am out of town for 2 weeks and then come home to find that I'd been burglerized.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

My handle just evolved out of my email and then I got in the habit of using it. I've always wondered if age is a factor here because it is hard for me to write and not put my name at the end. We were taught letter writing in school and this was just part of that. I have actually tried writing without putting my name at the end but it just feels "bad mannered" when I do it, kind of makes me feel like an old guy. I wonder if anyone even gets taught letter writing anymore?

Here I go again, Bill


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Security, heh...

With a few easily accessable online tools one can use the IP address to find long/lat coordinates. Plug that into other free online tools and get a birds-eye view of your neighborhood, often to the level of seeing cars on the driveway. It's not realtime, often the images are 2+ years old. 

I don't use my name as it's 17 letters long. Been using gnatster online since a college prof assigned it to me 25+ years ago when we played around on ARPANET so I've just kept using it since Al Gore invented the interweb thingie we use today.


----------



## Buckeye_Robert (Mar 12, 2005)

Good point on security 
OK change my name to double_secret_matchhead


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I think security issue is ridiculous, if it is really the reason people are using it, then the better word is fear or paranoia.

It actually goes back to the early internet days when people wished to post in forums or newsgroups annonomously. Not for security reasons, but to become an alter ego personality. To get away with acting any way they wanted to without it coming back to bite them. It has always been popular with kids, teenagers, chat rooms, that sort of thing. When these type of forums started on the intenet and were unmoderated, it was absolute chaos. Sites like Aquaria central and Jaws back in the mid 90s were practically brought to a standstill by flamers. Thats when they all started getting moderated. The trend of using a "handle" continued though.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

My "handle" is it? I prefer alias. Any way, I'm really into cartoons and stuff, and originally made some kid with a weird name similar to [email protected]$$. As you can see, it evolved into Dewmazz somehow (less-offensive). If I had to change it, it would probably be Commando Dave, my soon-to-be new alias (or handle, whatever) on xbox live. I'm hoping to treat myself to one of them new 360's (if I can find one da#!it)...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I have one of those. 

If you look up Cavan Allen in a phone book, you won't find it. 
But I figure that if someone really wanted to find out my info, they could. Not that I haven't smattered my address all over the place by my plant trading activities anyway...

I prefer to distinguish myself with my fantastic avatar. [smilie=u:


----------



## Clone (Mar 9, 2005)

My real name is Jake Smith. I'm willing to bet there are less Clone's on the net than Jake Smiths.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

So are you the original Jake Smith or a clone? [smilie=b:


----------



## Clone (Mar 9, 2005)

Well we all are related:yawinkle:


----------



## hir0 (Nov 11, 2005)

my handle = hir0
my name = michihiro
been using it for years. guess I'm not very creative.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

It does make you harder to sue if you use a handle.

Regards, 
Tom uuum ... Plantbrain


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Look up my real name on google - Nikolay Kraltchev - and you will find some old postings by me on different forums. Some of these postings I don't like because they were just arguing with other stupid people about stupid things. 

Also the lengthy name has a role too. "niko" is simple and I use it on other forums.

And of course one good reason is digital harvesting of your real name which can be used to make e-mail addresses and spam you.

--Nikolay


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Look up my full name and you'll mostly find a famous skier from Finland, with a smattering of my own identity with my fish photos or posts. I'm Finnish, but I'll never be a famous skier... LOL!

And I thought this post was going to be asking why people chose their creative handles, rather than giving an opinion on why they are childish... :-k


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

i think it's interesting and an apt handle+avatar makes the first impression better...
i imagined tom to be like a very big buy with big brain and hawk eyes...with leaves for hair. ok sorry tom... 

mine just a nick from my friends indonesia... a common indonesian name ends with -doyo.

stan-malaysian


----------



## vivalagourami (Nov 27, 2005)

Google + Ex-boyfriends = bad news

I change my handles every now and again instead of using my name.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

*handles*

A handle is an extension of ones personality. =; Just my opinion


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I think using a handle is kinda goofy too. I normally go by jrneuzil on all the other forums I use. Can't rememger why I put jrIL when I signed up here. I remember, I was being goofy.

JR


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

niko said:


> Some of these postings I don't like because they were just arguing with other stupid people about stupid things.
> --Nikolay


Oh come now.......
That never occurs on any forum
I think we can call it a hobby once it gets to that level?

Slayer of Algae, Enslaver of fish, Harvestor of Carnivorous Plants.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## figgy (Mar 7, 2005)

I lean toward the idea that I've created a persona that is pertinent to my hobby. I've gone through several avatars until I finally found my "face", and I notice how much I now dislike forums where no avatars can be used. It's like there's not enough of a personality to go on if I can't "see" them!

Fig


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

There are plenty of Tony's out there and hardly any Gomers. Semi-unique identities are nice when trying to identify people. Plus, Login names--it is nice when you can always choose the same one.

nuff said.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Handles are almost like clothing -- an extension of who you are. You wear a certain style, and then change to another clothing style when you no longer feel like you belong in the former. We all know how presentation is important in today's society to create impressions.

But since APC sits in a virtual world...

Handles can express a personality trait, characteristic, or event in your past which a name cannot. A real name usually has a meaning which is nothing like who you actually are in real life. Plus, I don't like my real name. 

Carlos


----------

